# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  what type of timber floor? Cypress pine?

## shell + Ant

Hi everyone, I am absolutly brand new to this so i appreciate any help in advance!  :Smilie:  
My partner and i have just bought our first home and we are going to get our floors sanded and polished and both of us are very new to home renovations ect. This site seems like such a helpfull place. 
Anyway we have a few pics of the underside of the floors as we're not in the house yet and were wondering what type of floors we have, so if anyone could help that would be great, Thanks!! 
shell 
Not sure if the colour is right because they were taken with the flash on
ok not sure if these pics are gunna work i'll try post it and see...

----------


## Vernonv

Cypress would also be my guess, but it's a little hard to be sure with those photos.

----------


## shell + Ant

thanks for the reply, would you happen to know what kind of finish we should look for if it is cypress? i think one guy that we rang said he uses solvent based ? that dont mean much to me.. also does those types of floors usually get like a glossy coat or look better with it?
sorry i must sound reallly out of touch with all this!

----------


## PlasterPro

Hi there 
I have cypress floor boards in a house in QLD and they look great polished up, not sure what treatment is used but they look good :Biggrin:

----------


## binda

I am by no means an expert but would cypress have more knots in it? I can appreciate that todays Cypress is plantation grown and is harvested early and it shouldnt be compared to old cypress pine but I would still expect to see a lot more knots. 
I know Hoop Pine was a very popular pine for flooring until they cut them all down.

----------


## namtrak

Doesnt look knotty enough to be Cypress, however just cut a sliver off it and smell it - if it smells faintly antiseptic then its Cypress. 
I have just finished a Cypress floor in a Wine Bar with a satin Hardwax Oil product called Treatex - supplier is Whittlewaxes.  Just about the best looking finish on a Cypress floor I have seen. 
Even though it is dearer per litre, you get much better coverage and only need two coats so it works out close to the same as the water based polyurethanes.  The solvent based polyurethanes would be cheaper again.

----------


## Ashore

If their cypress they should look something like this http://www.renovateforum.com/attachm...0&d=1148447131
I used a 2 pack base ansd a single pack on top , though that was over 10 years ago  :2thumbsup:

----------

